# The Strandberg EndurNeck is amazing



## AlexRuger (Jan 31, 2014)

I finally got a chance to play a Strandy at NAMM last week. As someone with tendintiswow. Just wow. My hand felt like it was injury-free, and the 7 was just as easy to play as a 6. Well done, Ola!


----------



## Itchyman (Jan 31, 2014)

Thats great news! Hopefully sometime this year, I'll have in my possession a brand new Ken Lawrence 7 with the endurneck profile


----------



## Dayviewer (Jan 31, 2014)

I hope to try one out at Musikmesse too! very curious about them


----------



## dwizted (Jan 31, 2014)

I have a boden 7 and it gets all the love... I simply cant put it down, I can play for hrs and want to play for hrs with this thing.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Jan 31, 2014)

I can't say I understand the love. I have tendonitis issues, and I played a couple of Endurneck-equipped production Strandbergs and found the profile to be both too thick and uncomfortable. It was better on the 6-strings, but on the 7s and 8s it was unpleasant.


----------



## TIBrent (Jan 31, 2014)

Yup I have a ton of wrist problems especially with my left hand & the endurneck was really the answer to my prayers


----------



## StevenC (Jan 31, 2014)

I can't wait to get my Strandberg soon, but I've put in a lot of time on the EndurNeck and I've got to agree with you. It is amazing.


----------



## sifi2112 (Jan 31, 2014)

Not familiar with this neck .. what the deal if you don't mind me asking ?


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Jan 31, 2014)

I've been really dying to try one out. It's obviously a genius design. Getting a Bodin 7 with TT Frets is such a temptation it's not even funny.


----------



## rifftrauma (Jan 31, 2014)

Is there a list of luthier's who have obtained permission / have implemented the design other than Ola anywhere?


----------



## ikarus (Jan 31, 2014)

TemjinStrife said:


> I can't say I understand the love. I have tendonitis issues, and I played a couple of Endurneck-equipped production Strandbergs and found the profile to be both too thick and uncomfortable. It was better on the 6-strings, but on the 7s and 8s it was unpleasant.



THIS!
I sent my sevenstring back to get the neck replaced with a normal profile.


----------



## Seanthesheep (Jan 31, 2014)

rifftrauma said:


> Is there a list of luthier's who have obtained permission / have implemented the design other than Ola anywhere?



Anyone can, you just need to pay the 50$ liscening fee to ola to get the blueprints for the neck design

And I hate how theres no way to try one near me


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 31, 2014)

I loveeee the endurneck on my strandberg.

Best neck profile I've ever tried.


----------



## ramses (Jan 31, 2014)

I have owned a Boden 7 for 5 months now, and a Boden 8 should be arriving soon. I like the endurneck, it has its benefits. However, I'm thinking I prefer my Carvin DC747's neck.

I still haven't completely made up my mind about which one I like the most, but I have to decide soon because I'm on Ola's wait-list for a "made to measure" .strandberg*. Anyways, if my build were to start today, I would ask for a neck with the same dimensions as my Carvin's.

It is hard to describe, and I have to do more controlled tests, but it seems that there are some things which are more comfortable in the endurneck, and some other things which are less comfortable, when playing for long periods of time (> 1h). In other words, the Carvin's neck seems to me, on average, more comfortable.

... stay tuned ... I'll have to do a detailed post one of these days.


----------



## Splinterhead (Jan 31, 2014)

ramses said:


> I have owned a Boden 7 for 5 months now, and a Boden 8 should be arriving soon. I like the endurneck, it has its benefits. However, I'm thinking I prefer my Carvin DC747's neck.
> 
> I still haven't completely made up my mind about which one I like the most, but I have to decide soon because I'm on Ola's wait-list for a "made to measure" .strandberg*. Anyways, if my build were to start today, I would ask for a neck with the same dimensions as my Carvin's.
> 
> ...



I really liked the profile on my DC747c. For me the Ibanez is too thin. The Carvin adds just enough thickness to the neck to make it very palatable. For me my Boden 8 with the Endurneck is just on a whole other level. I've been playing this axe for a good while and man I have to tell you that this thing is really a gift.


----------



## sezna (Jan 31, 2014)

sifi2112 said:


> Not familiar with this neck .. what the deal if you don't mind me asking ?


----------



## sifi2112 (Feb 1, 2014)

That certainly looks interesting ! And I'm guessing it works by the sound of things ... I am intrigued


----------



## Stijnson (Feb 1, 2014)

Tried one a while ago too. When I played it it just felt like something really logical if you know what I mean. You're thumb is basically always on the flat part of the neck and the flat part really follows where you're thumb automatically goes as you go down and up the neck. Strange but very cool and I'm sure it'll be very comfy in the long run. I will admit it was a bit thicker this way then lets say, an Ibanez Wizard neck.


----------



## knagy0325 (Feb 1, 2014)

So this profile is for those who play constantly with a straight thumb supporting the neck? 
I grab the neck most of the time, that would be uncomfortable looking at those edges.


----------



## Syriel (Feb 1, 2014)

I got to try one myself at a Strandberg Meeting here in Japan.

All I can say is I'm convinced. That neck is sex. And you wouldn't exactly feel the edges too much while you're playing, despite them looking very pronounced in the pictures. Super comfortable.


----------



## Rook (Feb 1, 2014)

I was very open to the EndurNeck concept and am a big fan of Ola's but I find the TNP (and hopefully IPNP by proxy) much more comfortable.


----------



## ShreddyESP (Feb 1, 2014)

I got the EndurNeck on my Sabre 7 and initially I was pretty sure I'd never be able to play the thing right. It takes a while to get used to (specially if you have bad left hand thumb technique like me) but once you spend enough time with it, you'll definitely notice less strain on your wrist. 





The main learning curve involved is teaching your thumb to move with the contours. Once you've got that sorted, it feels like any other guitar neck. The good thing is, after playing on the EndurNeck for a few weeks, I started playing with better thumb technique on regular neck profiles as well. So it's definitely got it's merits. 

Someone above me mentioned that their neck was too thick. Oddly, the only problem I had with the EndurNeck was that I felt it was too thin at places. At some spots on the neck, it feels like you're just holding on to a piece of fretboard, .


----------



## Dabo Fett (Feb 2, 2014)

definitely something id like to try in the near future, particularly the 8 string version


----------



## timbale (Feb 2, 2014)

Can't imagine that i would be happpy with it. Their is no chance to "somehow" get along with it, either you like it or not. As i can see their is just this line for you to follow with the thumb? What if you just are used to a different angle or position? 

You would have to change your complete position of your left hand, or is is their something like a "buffer" zone?


----------



## Guamskyy (Feb 3, 2014)

They definitely look awesome, but there would be no way in hell I would be able to "try before buy" because: 1. I'm left handed, 2. The profile of the neck would not follow the same path my right hand thumb would when playing, and 3. Astral EXR doesn't make boden lefties (yet, they say stay tuned.)

The struggle is real


----------



## Splinterhead (Feb 3, 2014)

knagy0325 said:


> So this profile is for those who play constantly with a straight thumb supporting the neck?
> I grab the neck most of the time, that would be uncomfortable looking at those edges.



I play with the classical "pinch grip" style. My thumb never makes its way around the neck. The spine on the neck is like a highway for your thumb to travel up and down the neck on. 

Is it for everybody? No. Is it for me? hell yes.


----------



## InfinityCollision (Feb 3, 2014)

It's definitely not for everyone, but no single neck profile will have universal appeal. I don't get along with it very well; like Rook I like Toone's carves a bit better. I'm curious if widening the middle plane might alleviate some of that for me.

That said, it's a pretty clever design.


----------



## Boogyman69 (Feb 3, 2014)

Love to try one out sometime!


----------

